# Canadian PorK Championships Results



## Diva Q (Jun 14, 2009)

Grand Champion Can't Stop Grilling
Reserve Diva Q
3rd Smokin in the Igloo


Chicken

1st Happy SMoke More
2nd Diva Q
3rd Bustin Loose

Brisket

1st Happy grillmore
2nd Smokin in the Igloo
3rd BB BBQ

Pork 

1st Happy Smoke More
2nd Diva Q
3rd Smokin in the Igloo

Ribs

1st Can't Stop Grilling 
2nd Smokin in the Igloo 
3rd BBQ Effect


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 14, 2009)

Congrats to all. Great showing.

Pigs


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 14, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 15, 2009)

Way to go Diva!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 15, 2009)

way to go!


----------



## wittdog (Jun 15, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 15, 2009)

KARMA!!  Great job, D!!


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 15, 2009)

Nice job Danielle!


----------



## Dan - 3EyzBBQ (Jun 15, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## DaleP (Jun 15, 2009)

God job Diva!


----------



## Aaron1 (Jun 15, 2009)

Great job Tim,congrats on the win.Top 3 teams are all members of BBQ CENTRAL·That was agreat weekend for all of us.
I should also mention Tims team donated the winnings to the breast cancer reps there,CLASS Act guys.
Aaron


----------



## Bobberqer (Jun 15, 2009)

That Diva..she's a studette 8)


----------



## swampsauce (Jun 16, 2009)

Congrats Diva!!


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 16, 2009)

Aaron said:
			
		

> Great job Tim,congrats on the win.Top 3 teams are all members of BBQ CENTRAL·That was agreat weekend for all of us.
> I should also mention Tims team donated the winnings to the breast cancer reps there,CLASS Act guys.
> Aaron



You are right AAron he is a class act for sure!!!!


----------

